# New BYU thread



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I wanted to start a new thread, just so this point wouldn't be buried and lost in another. 

This one statistic clearly illustrates the point I have been trying to make all year long.

Your team is 6-1, your only loss is to the only team you played with a winning record.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HATER!!! :evil: 

:wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

IMO I hated to see BYU lose even though I am not a BYU fan. Well at least now there will be three ranked teams from the MWC, well I guess there was last week depending on which poll you looked at. Right now I would say Boise State has the easiest path to a BCS game for a non-BCS team. Utah has to play two ranked teams to make it, but if they win both they could get a pretty good bowl game. I think BYU's fluff schedule at the first of the year finally bit them in the ass, like some have been saying from the start. The same thing could very likely happen to Utah if they are not careful.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Point taken, yet you are wrong two posts in a row; http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/clubhouse?teamId=2460


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

blah blah blah. 

TCU kicked the crap out of the Cougars. No doubt about it. TCU is very good and will not lose another game this year.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Point taken, yet you are wrong two posts in a row; http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/clubhouse?teamId=2460


I was kind enough to NOT mention the DII team you played, but since you brought it up.

You lost to the only non-high school team you played with a winning record.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> blah blah blah.
> 
> TCU kicked the crap out of the Cougars. No doubt about it. TCU is very good and will not lose another game this year.


I love how TCU kills bYu and all of the Y fans talk about how great TCU is now. What about the posts before the game saying that there pass defense was not good, and they had no offense. I have watched TCU a lot this year, and they have looked pretty good at times and very lousy most of the time, they are not a great team, they are good, but not great. They have to play at UTAH they will not win that game. The only game utah has to worry about is the game before TCU, New Mexico on the road, not a easy place for UTah never has been.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > blah blah blah.
> ...


I will take an avatar wager on that game (TCU/U) if you care to put you avatar where you mouth is.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryFish said:
> ...


Go for it, do you think I care what my avatar looks like, are we 12? I will make that bet with you, since I could be loosing so much. Tell you what if Utah looses, do what ever you want, if Utah wins keep yours I could care less.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryFish said:
> ...


I will take the wager. You can put what every you want as my avatar if TCU wins and the same for you if Utah wins. I am going to have to get with Fixed I know he has some good avatars. hahaha


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I will take an avatar wager on that game (TCU/U) if you care to put you avatar where you mouth is.


You run the horned frogs until the U game and you've got a deal.


----------

